# last login dwa razy

## weni

Witam.

Postawiłem sobie świeże gentoo i z jakiegoś powodu mam po zalogowaniu przez ssh na serwer, wyświetlone dwa razy "last login". Np.

```
Last login: Fri Jan 16 10:18:17 CET 2009 from 10.22.11.139 on pts/0

Last login: Fri Jan 16 10:18:47 2009 from 10.22.11.67

```

Z czego to pierwsze to faktycznie jest last login, a drugie to bieżący login (godzina i ip się zgadzają). Jakieś pomysły gdzie szukać przyczyny?

----------

## gall

Wiesz co czasem też tak mam jak jestem zaloguje się lokalnie  na kompie i na zajęciach zaloguje się przez SSH. Rezultat mam dokładnie ten sam. Proponuje nie zawracać sobie tym głowy.

----------

## SlashBeast

Albo w configu sshd wylaczyc informacje o lastlogu.

----------

## gall

Wiesz to taka polityka  jak robią czasem ze sprowadzonymi auta z UE. Zapalona kontrolka od oleju . .. hmm odłączyć  :Razz: 

----------

## psotnik

tez mam taki problem, dodatkowo mi wypisuje jeszcze komunikat z motd

```

Password:

Last login: Sat Jan 17 09:12:35 CET 2009 on :0

+--------------------------------------------------------------------------+

|                      DESKTOP WORKSTATION                                   |

+--------------------------------------------------------------------------+

Last login: Sat Jan 17 13:01:21 2009 from 192.168.1.7

+--------------------------------------------------------------------------+

|                      DESKTOP WORKSTATION                                   |

+--------------------------------------------------------------------------+

```

denerwujace to jest, co najlepsze mam to tylko na jednej stacji   :Crying or Very sad:  w jakim configu szukac informacji, lub czy jest to bug?

----------

## Qlawy

winny jest pam, gdzieś chyba nawet na f.g.o widziałem ładnie opisane rozwiązanie.

Hint:

/etc/pam.d/login

```
session    optional     pam_lastlog.so

session    optional     pam_motd.so motd=/etc/motd

```

----------

## psotnik

@Qlawy nie rozumiem   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gall

Opcje pama. Usuwasz nie masz. Co tu do  rozumienia?

----------

## psotnik

ze usuniecie nic nie daje.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
PrintLastLog no
```

 w sshd_config powinno zalatwic sprawe.

----------

## Qlawy

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> PrintLastLog no
> ```
> ...

 

w ten sposób pozbywasz się podwójnego lastlog ale generowanego przez sshd, a ja wolę wywalić pama odpowiedzialnego za takie zachowanie  :Smile: 

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> @Qlawy nie rozumiem 

 

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> ze usuniecie nic nie daje.

 

zakomentuj te linie, restart usług, albo całego systemu (so lame) i ma działać ;]

----------

## psotnik

zakomentowanie

```

session    optional     pam_lastlog.so 

session    optional     pam_motd.so motd=/etc/motd

```

sprawdzilem na desktopie i sererze i nie dziala, moze to cos innego (nawet desperacyjnie init:6 mu zrobilem, zgodnie z sugestiami)

Natomiast w configu sshd, w moim przypadku pozmienialem

```

PrintMotd no

PrintLastLog no

```

Co dopiero dalo oczekiwany efekt, ale to mi wyglada na jakis bug pam lub sshd

----------

## gall

Z moich informacji 

```
gall@raZor /etc/pam.d $ grep lastlog *  

login:session    optional   pam_lastlog.so

system-login:session      optional   pam_lastlog.so 
```

i zaprezentowanego fragmentu wynika iż lastlog występuje w 2 plikach( login oraz system-login) . Proponuje usunąć oba. Albo sprawdzić konfiguracje w jednym jest w drugim nie.

----------

## psotnik

OK, nie wiem dlaczego ale na maszynach na ktorych sprawdzalem te ustawienie musialem usunac 

```

#session                optional        pam_lastlog.so

#session                optional        pam_motd.so motd=/etc/mot

```

ale dzialalo to tylko w przypadku usuniecia dany z pliku system-login, ale grunt ze dziala, thx

----------

## gall

SOLVED 

----------

